# Seacliff Sat 10th Nov.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey guys, heading out on saturday, going to try and make up for all the fishing i've missed due to this damn weather and tafe. Saturday morning is shaping up to be the way to go so i would hope to be on the water at 6:00am but 7:30am is a more likely time dependin on what i was up to the previous evening. I'm gonna launch from brighton then head south down the coast to try and locate some bigger fish so hopefully i'll finally have a worthwhile fish caught during a comp weekend. If all else fails i'll just tap into the squid again lol. Anyone interested in joining me is more than welcome to do so.

Edit:
Please note this is all weather pending as the forecasts will no doubt change before saturday.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

cant say for sure but it may be a goer. Wheres your launch spot at brighton ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The end of my street. Not as suitable as Seacliff for launches because at seacliff you have the carpark and you can drive on the beach if you're game whereas at brighton you need to park on the side of the road then unload onto the footpath then drag through soft sand down to the beach. I suppose it would be ok for morning sessions where there would be less traffic. If you do want to ever launch from brighton and go straight out to nice squid patches just find the black pole between seacliff and brighton (not the pole at seacliff) and find a park. So far with mates and AKFFers the easiest thing to do is for them to launch at seacliff and i just go and hunt them down, mirage drive would help me find them a damn sight faster though i reckon.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

if you want to you can chuck your yay on top of me ute and enjoy the beach launch aswell!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If you end up coming down i might take you up on that offer mate, saves a walk and also forces me to be out of bed and ready to go on time lol. I'm notorious for oversleeping on weekends haha.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Also waldo, my last day of TAFE is next Tuesday so if you're still interested in mid-week trips (i think it was you) give us a shout and we'll organise something, not so many bloody sailers out on the water that way lol.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Youd be looking forward to the end of it all eh! Exams to get through ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Not one . That's the beauty of tafe i guess, that and the Aquaculture lecturers are the same age as the average age of the students so its a pretty relaxed group. Will be hitting the higlander quite hard for graduation though... That's serious business.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

used to drink there after work a few years ago. still rough ?
Also, how wide is your yak ? and what do you plan on chasing fish-wise ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Never been there myself mate, my usual haunts are all around marion and glenelg but all the other aquaculture boys live out north so they were ruled out . 28.5" or 72 centimetres and looking at targetting any or all of the below:

Whiting
Snook
Squid
Flathead

So far havent found me a flathead but apparently they're around, yellowfin are plentiful along the shorelines, just a matter of finding legals, tommies have been a bi-catch before if that sort of thing floats your boat. Squid and snook are almost guarantees the way they've been lately, i've only not taken a snook home once. I want to enter the AKFF comp this month so i will mainly be focusing on finding the larger snook unless you have a better idea.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Where is Seacliffe?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTAGvEsAACZfgAAQUe2iUqNAFhA/5/6wMADGA1JqeRqZpqeUGTGmoaeoPKfqIYAGjQ0YRk0GjTQGDSDU9JonpG1PRB6Q0DQaaWVnDM/NvqgRlBeulRWIBLoU3CX5GJJM9Sqfs3nS65g5h0OTBjpVMjgV7HJ7evDpCXc83Jhqa0IXmYUtNLBfxO0Y4hVA7w8mb+ELA6xp423jP3LkTxmiYD6wRvG1kQyQkdc5EytYujSRty0pDyxGaxNBYT8hstQ1hj4ObVQFCGiDFyg8t9EzJ5Q1YEjA4/RXLSR1TqQjbS3Ymig2lcQwUBP4u5IpwoSBgDXiWA==


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

This time I am down in Mt Gambier for work on the weekend, but I will be seeking a couple of days off mid next week (possibly Wed & Thurs) and if the weather is good, I'll be yakking both days targetting Seacliff. I'll confirm with you later L3GACY, but I'll definitely try and catch you those days if you are up for it.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> This time I am down in Mt Gambier for work on the weekend


First decent weekend weather for weeks and your stuck workin. Thats gotta suck, doesnt your boss have a heart ?
Post your mid week trip if it happens crazy horse, i might tag along aswell.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I am the boss! That is why I am crying even harder!!!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

oooh that's gotta hurt Crazy_Horse, definitely let me know re next week though, i'm keen to get out as much as i can before i get into working again. On my saturday trip i'm going to do what we did when we went out with water_baby except hug the coast and try going further south, the snook seemed to be bigger when we were down that way. Plus the scenery was better down there... :twisted:.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey L3GACY in a few weeks im gonna be down your way to do some fgishing, im off for my op which is hurting like crazy, but yeah ill be keen on a mid week trip


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

also whatta you guys rather have, a 21st party, or go on a 4-day charter, or maybe even go to sydney/ brisbane and go fishin there


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If i'd had a big 18th (like i did less than a month ago lol) then i would be up for a 4 day charter. Best charter i've ever been on:

http://www.whitsunday.net.au/jillian/jillian.htm

got some BIG spanyards that day...

I've seen a photo of someone fighting a mako shark offshore to the south of kangaroo island. I dont know anyone that has done it but if someone took you out there i think you'd be in for a bloody good time.

I'd rather sink a few tinnies with mates then go on a special fishing trip than have a big party personally.

That's L3GACY's 2 cents.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hello Guys - I Would love to join you this Sat but am otherwise commited. HOWEVER, as I am retired I am up for midweek trips most o the time. That is if you are willing to put up with and Ole Bloke. Fisher told me there were a few new faces about. I will most definately be going out the w/e after next and will probably target Seacliff depending on the Wx.

I am the Ole Guy in the Green Malibu X-Factor


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Will keep an eye out for you, watch the forum as i have a feeling there will be a lot more trips now. I can deal with old timers if they can deal with young "hoodlums" . Nah, the more the merrier i say. More choices for the toothies, right?


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Toothys - Hell who has any :lol:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

Howdy lads
ill be in for a Saturday morning voyage. What time you headin out?

Duncan, it would be great to catch up again. I guess ill see you next weekend then, depending on Wx..

Legacy, Dunc can definitely put up with the young fellas, after our Wallaroo trip....

Snook and squid would be nice. :lol:


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

commited to this trip now, what time you want me to pick you up legacy? ( youll need to pm your adress/phone nb. )


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

pm sent waldo


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

oh man, i knew this knee op would bugger me up for fishing. Hopefully i can join you guys next time, Good luck, ill wait for a trip report


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hopefully there will be plenty more trips for you to join mate.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Ill try get to your place around 6.00, should be on the water by 6.30 water_baby. Is that all okay with you guys ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

No complaints from me mate. I'm gonna have a paddle tomorrow arvo, suss out where everything's hiding, should make for a more productive morning hopefully.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hi guys
if im there by 630, im there. if not, ive had a big night in town. ive got a fancy dinner - even got to wear a suit! so, might see you, might not. but dont wait for me, hit the snook at first light, then the squid and whiting later on. i wanna see big ones, we know they're there.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn straight we know they're there, bloody things followed me lures right to the yak without hitting them just to taunt me. And water_baby i'm so sorry you have to wear a suit, so very very sorry (probably just me that hates getting dressed up, if so, ignore that comment lol). If you do get out and you are late just follow the coast south, if we dont find big snook at seacliff i'm gonna take waldo further down to see if they're hiding down where we were that time.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yep, im gonna look like a penguin! ill follow the smell of fresh-caught snook to find you guys!

good luck, if i dont see ya's..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

cheers mate. Went and did a prefish of sorts this arvo, all i did was troll down to the spot then troll back so no casting or seeking fish as such. Still took home a big snook and a few nice salmon trout. Down south seems to be the way to go both fish were caught south of the seacliff pole.

Edit:
Soft plastics seem to be the way to go i get a lot more hits on sp's than i do hb's, that said i find myself replacing the sp's quite regularly so i dont know which works out cheaper.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck fellas. just got home from town.. probably wont make it for the 0630 launch in an hour..

see ya's soon


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

oh water_baby, shoulda just made it an all nighter, mind u if ur getting home that late you're probably quite heavily intoxicated by now lol. That could not be a good thing out on the water lol.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

extremely well intoxicated. problem is we dont need berley to catch squid and snook, so im not needed today. oh well, next time :twisted:

good luck 8) you guys better do crappy..


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hurry upo guys i wanna see some fish


----------

